# Relaxin' with the Miles Davis Quintet



## leoravera (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello

I wrote a musical survey of:

Relaxin' with the Miles Davis Quintet

If you are interested, please visit

http://www.leoravera.it/relaxin/?nid=98995

greetings,
Leo Ravera


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

Amazing album! I'll check this write-up out, but I doubt I'll be able to keep up.


----------

